# Transfer reference:



## baz ent (Dec 19, 2010)

When you talk to customer about heat printing what do you call it? I have customers that when you say transfer right away they think back to the days of 1 washing and it all peels off.

Do you have customers that do not want screen printed transfers?

I have started doing 100% screen printed transfers for all my customers.

Thanks.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

How about 'Heat Applied Graphics'?


----------



## Beckmansbeach (Jun 30, 2014)

I refer to them as "screens". I tell my customers we do "indirect screen printing".
When customers are more inquisitive i explain how i outsource my screen production because i have a small retail storefront and do not want the mess in my store.
People 100% do not like the idea of transfers.

But indirect screen printing? Same finished product...
We advertise as a screenprinter, and in my opinion we are. Old school screen printer ms begin your rants now -


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I call it t-shirt printing, rarely does anyone ask beyond that.


----------

